# Golden spike tomorrow?



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

Its been very busy here this week, had a lovely root canal session with the dentist on Wednesday and had to take my mind off the jaw ache so got on with the RR,Got the benchwork finished and waterproofed yesterday and have just laid 70ft of flexitrack.I have checked my track stock and have enough to finish the main line and one passing loop.Will take pics of the spiking ceremony, hopefully tomorrow.Cannot decide which lokie to run withe first train though, I expect it will be my MOW equipment and the Connie followed by the K with a passenger consist, can't wait.
Regards from the flatlands of East Anglia,
Bunny


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Got the gold spike ceremony pix yet?


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

Sorry Richard good old british weather kicked in and spoiled the plan.However I have spare time tomorrow and enough track to complete the main line so fingers crossed!

Regards
Bunny


----------

